# GARMIN ECHOMAP 94SV



## majek123 (Sep 22, 2016)

HAVE A GARMIN ECHOMAP 94SV GPS THAT IS A FEW MONTHS OLD. UNIT PRELOADED WITH BLUECHART G3 MAPS. COMES WITH TRANSDUCER, POWER CORD, GIMBAL MOUNT AND TRANSDUCER (EVERYTHING TO INSTALL). LOCATED IN KATY. PICTURES TO FOLLOW. ASKING $850. TXT ME 3617726740


----------

